# form 11 or form 11E?



## AJ1 (14 Jul 2007)

Hi, 

have recently started doing some private work in addition to my full-time mon-fri job. I've been looking at the forms and leaflets on the revenue website in order to get an idea of how to file tax returns on the additional income, which will probably only be between €1500 and €2000 a year. Can anybody explain the difference between form 11 and form 11e?

Thanks
aj1


----------



## command (16 Jul 2007)

try filing a form 12 and hope you are not asked for a form 11.


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Jul 2007)

On page 2 of the following
[broken link removed]
Revenue outline the differences between the 2 forms 11 and 11e. Obviously if you have items referred to in "panel M" of that link, then a Form 11 is appropriate. Otherwise an 11e may be used.

Note that a form 12 is not correct as that files under the PAYE system and does not allow for the possiblity of a charge to PRSI and Levy. 

Note further, that it is the taxpayers responsibility to ensure that they file the appropriate form. It's not good enough to file one and wait for Revenue to ask for a diferent one if that's wrong. Self-assessment is much more onerous than PAYE.


----------



## command (16 Jul 2007)

If you received a personalised Form 11e, which I assume you did not, it is likelty that the inspector of taxes will require you file a full form 11. Any clients that I have seen come off form 12 in the last year or two have been asked to submit a form 11. 

Having said that it might be a case that a form 11e will suffice.


----------



## AJ1 (17 Jul 2007)

Thanks for your replies!


----------

